# theres something wrong with this person



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

is this photoshopped or something?

http://web3.www.nexopia.com/profile.php?uid=282087


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

photoshop


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

ya id say photoshop. if not then that kid needs to even out or something


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

oops i take it back-he is legit

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/photo/showga...t=&ppuser=46191


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

OH sh*t! He's only 15!?

That's it by June I will be looking like this kid!


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

i keep to what i thought....either way he is still ugly as hell


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

he is 16...here are his stats they are decent--notice his arms and legs really arnt that big at all, his waist/bone structure just makes them look bigger than they are.

arms: 16"
legs: 25"
waist: 28"
chest: 44"
weight: 181lbs
bf: 8%
Flat bench: 255lbs
Incline: 220lbs
powerclean:245lbs
squat: 355lbs parallel


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

i think the kid looks fine.......but i think he might be juicing, no kid that age can look like that.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

he has huge ass arms...but like nothing else...he looks like ludacris in the "get back" video


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Dave Hasselhoff said:


> i think the kid looks fine.......but i think he might be juicing, no kid that age can look like that.
> [snapback]810434[/snapback]​


look how small his waist/bonestructure are. Basically he has a little muscle, and is ripped. So it makes it look bigger.


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

ya i know his waist is small, but so was arnolds when he was that age. just bc he has a small waist means the kid isnt big


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Filo said:


> he is 16...here are his stats they are decent--notice his arms and legs really arnt that big at all, his waist/bone structure just makes them look bigger than they are.
> 
> arms: 16"
> legs: 25"
> ...


Whoa that's it?! sh*t now I have to go to my old town and take pics of my best friend Jay, apparently he's putting up 290+ and he's only 15.


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

for some reason i cant edit my post. i meant to say look at arnold in his prime. his upper body was massive, yet he had a very tiny waist.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Whoa that's it?! sh*t now I have to go to my old town and take pics of my best friend Jay, apparently he's putting up 290+ and he's only 15.
> [snapback]810440[/snapback]​


Yeah he isn't all that strong because of his low BF. Also his legs are small. He looks good, but his structure makes him look HUGE! He must get lots of girls.


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

for some reason i cant quote either.

Ck89- how big is your friend and how much does he weigh


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

filo- you know hes hitting all the 15 year old poon-tang


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Dave Hasselhoff said:


> filo- you know hes hitting all the 15 year old poon-tang
> [snapback]810446[/snapback]​


15year to 18year prob lol


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

god i must say 255 is a lot to bench though......


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

7.8% body fat will make anyone look incredible. I would not be surprised if most of those pics were immediately following a workout, increased blood flow makes you swell up. My biceps are several inches larger after a workout. Can make you look a lot bigger than you are at rest.

My personal goal is to gain about 15-20 more pounds of muscle, I would look a lot like that-- except I am shorter and my waist is four inches bigger.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

i wont to get built up but not that much... he is so yung thats crazy...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

how do u lose body fat besides running...cuz i get lazy


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i look like that in the right lighting


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

That young is pretty amazing. I didn't start until I was 16. A lot of people have a natural tendency to gain muscle. Little stimulation through lifting can have unbelievable results.


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

K Fizzly-you get lipo


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

The right diet, Running or enough of any Cardiovascular workout.


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

k fizzly- you need to do lots of running, lots of repetition with weights, and a good diet.

mr. spikes-255 isnt really that much, esp. if it is a max.


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

Dave Hasselhoff said:


> mr. spikes-255 isnt really that much, esp. if it is a max.
> [snapback]810469[/snapback]​










it is for me.......but then again i just started working out like a month ago so im still at the bottom of the food chain


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

255 is a respectable workout weight. I used to lift 205 for reps before I hurt my shoulders. My goal is 255 for reps. Will be a loong time before I get there though.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> i look like that in the right lighting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You and me Both, Tubby :laugh:


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

it all depends on who your asking. if you ask someone who works out a lot, then a 255 max isnt all that great. but if you ask someone who just started working out a month ago, i.e. mr spikes, then it will be


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

well when i was 15 i was 5'5" i weighed around 125 pounds. i was really small. i started working out 4 times a week. i lost 10 pounds in the first month. little mussel gain.. i was so f*cking small it was not funny. i hated it. so i stopped working out and started eating my ass off. im 16 and im 5'8 and weigh around 135.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

well when i was 15 i was 5'5" i weighed around 125 pounds. i was really small. i started working out 4 times a week. i lost 10 pounds in the first month. little mussel gain.. i was so f*cking small it was not funny. i hated it. so i stopped working out and started eating my ass off. im 16 and im 5'8 and weigh around 135.


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

Dave Hasselhoff said:


> it all depends on who your asking. if you ask someone who works out a lot, then a 255 max isnt all that great. but if you ask someone who just started working out a month ago, i.e. mr spikes, then it will be
> [snapback]810481[/snapback]​
























i can see that


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

255 aint sh*t... i rep that...but hes bigger then me


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

I am not disputing that. It also depends a lot upon an individual's personal goals. Also somewhat on body-type. 255 is not high on the totem pole when it comes to overall max.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

He's popping roids in his arms... his body is small (think mine's bigger, and I'm his age).

I've got friends a lot bigger than that, though.


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

no dis-respect mr. spikes. i just used you in the example bc of your previous post


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

im not defined tho...and thats wuts pissing me off...maybe its cuz im anemic


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

ok i think were on the same page now


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

What does your anemia come from? An yea, if you are anemic..you certainly won't want to run, and lifting would just be a pain.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> 255 aint sh*t... i rep that...but hes bigger then me
> [snapback]810488[/snapback]​


Yeah, I get around that... but he could prolly curl an assload.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Surprising how little size of body has to do with liftable weight sometimes. How much can you curl huntx7?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i have no idea ...i take pills tho...i dont have enuff iron in my body so my bones are brittle


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

Dave Hasselhoff said:


> no dis-respect mr. spikes. i just used you in the example bc of your previous post
> [snapback]810496[/snapback]​


non tanken


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> 255 aint sh*t... i rep that...but hes bigger then me
> [snapback]810488[/snapback]​


If you are serious


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

ill take pics next time im benching to prove to u im not talking outta my ass...my max is 300 ...but yet again i say...i have no definition at all and i dont know why


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

SirOneEighty said:


> Surprising how little size of body has to do with liftable weight sometimes. How much can you curl huntx7?
> [snapback]810506[/snapback]​


50-60... haven't maxed, so I'm not sure.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> ill take pics next time im benching to prove to u im not talking outta my ass...my max is 300 ...but yet again i say...i have no definition at all and i dont know why
> [snapback]810511[/snapback]​


Whoa dude--i never doubted you. BTW I will make a video of me squatting a ton







(figure of speach)


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

huntx7 said:


> 50-60... haven't maxed, so I'm not sure.
> [snapback]810513[/snapback]​


50-60 on the barbell or dumbbells?


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

i know what you mean k-fizzly, i can rep more then that, but im almost at the end of a bulking diet.

if you want to get tone, look at your diet and consider switching some things up


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

yea i know but talking and proof are two different things...are flies more effective then bench...


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> ill take pics next time im benching to prove to u im not talking outta my ass...my max is 300 ...but yet again i say...i have no definition at all and i dont know why
> [snapback]810511[/snapback]​


I hear little weight and lots of reps helps a lot with that, you could try creatine (worked for some friends of mine), but I don't know if it actually builds muscle, heard it just attracts water to muscle to make it look bigger.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Filo said:


> 50-60 on the barbell or dumbbells?
> [snapback]810518[/snapback]​


dumbbells... but that's when I was working out a lot more often, I'll have to try and see next time.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Bench for strength, flies for stretch and for definition. I like flies better, but you can't do nearly as much weight.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

huntx7 said:


> I hear little weight and lots of reps helps a lot with that, you could try creatine (worked for some friends of mine), but I don't know if it actually builds muscle, heard it just attracts water to muscle to make it look bigger.
> [snapback]810522[/snapback]​


I see creatine as something to help you BREAK plateus...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i think im just gonna stop eating and just take creatine and protein shakes


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> i think im just gonna stop eating and just take creatine and protein shakes
> [snapback]810527[/snapback]​


Umm you need essential greens and carbs. Comparison a slice of combonation pizza is MORE anabolic than a chicken breast.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

wow that kid is messed up. 
G R O S S


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> i think im just gonna stop eating and just take creatine and protein shakes
> [snapback]810527[/snapback]​


Bad idea if you are anemic.


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

no flies are not better then bench. flies get the inside of the chest. if you wanna switch things up, do incline flies


----------



## bryang (May 2, 2004)

HEs definately JUICIN

how much you bench all depends on how big you are. for him doing 255 is a FU*Kin lot. his chest isnt that big, you can tell he benches all with his arms. If he was a lot thicker like most body builders he would be hittin 355.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Dave Hasselhoff said:


> no flies are not better then bench. flies get the inside of the chest. if you wanna switch things up, do incline flies
> [snapback]810535[/snapback]​


Or incline bench, that helped me gain shoulder strength=bigger bench!


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

I just remembered this little kid I saw on tv who was like 7 years old or something, and ripped as a m**********r. I think his name was Little Hercules or something.

They said for his age he was in porportion to Arnold.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

bryang said:


> HEs definately JUICIN
> 
> how much you bench all depends on how big you are. for him doing 255 is a FU*Kin lot. his chest isnt that big, you can tell he benches all with his arms. If he was a lot thicker like most body builders he would be hittin 355.
> [snapback]810538[/snapback]​


Please dont talk about things you have no idea of. Size doesnt matter, its the density of the muscle.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Did I make it sound liek flies were better? My bad if I did. They can be better If you have bad shoulders like me.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

how do i workout the bottom of my chest...like incline for top...decline for bottom...i dont feel sh*t in decline


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

you shouldnt sub incline press for incline flies. incline bench is much more important. i was just telling him to do that just to change things up bc if you do the same work out for long periods of time, your body will get used to it and not build muscle as well


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

bryang, you have no idea what you are takling about. I am a lot stronger than a lot of guys at the gym I go to, and many of them are Huge. Just because you are big doesn't mean you are strong.


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> i think im just gonna stop eating and just take creatine and protein shakes
> [snapback]810527[/snapback]​


creatine is some serious sh*t man.... i heard i can work but if you get used to it then stop taking it or something like that then something bad happens.....i used to know everything but my memory is shot on that matter... i have heard lots of bad things about it. plus you gotta make sure to drink a lot of water with it.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> how do i workout the bottom of my chest...like incline for top...decline for bottom...i dont feel sh*t in decline
> [snapback]810545[/snapback]​


Try doing flies on the flat bench, those work the entire pecs. Decline is a waste IMO, it mainly helps with delts.


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

decline bench works more then your chest, thats why they say you can lift more on decline then you can bench


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Yea, I work out with a buddy of mine who is a personal trainer, when he gets off of work we hit the weights. He has a list of about 20 workouts for each muscle group. We do as many as we choose, but always change it up. I have found that I get a lot stronger that way...but I haven't increased in size like I would have preferred until about 6 months ago.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

its worth the risk...sh*t i have nothing else to do...besides hit the gym


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> its worth the risk...sh*t i have nothing else to do...besides hit the gym
> [snapback]810562[/snapback]​


Try doing more sets


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Take something like Cell-Tech Muscle Tech. It isn't straight creatine, it has medical grade glucose too. That way your body actually uses the creatine, otherwise your body can't make anything out of the excess. Caution: If you take a weight gainer like creatine, you won't just gain muscle. Fat is gained as well. I have used it personally and can vouch for the gain.


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

woah this thread has really taken off


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i do 5 sets...6-8 reps...5 sets of everrrrrything


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

and i run a mile once a week


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Up your reps. Do as much weight as you can do 12-15 reps. Lower weights.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

isnt more then 10 reps just an aerobic workout then


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

and run like 3 miles a day


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

explain the creatine thing to me cuz u didnt expliain to well about the fat and muscle


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

SirOneEighty said:


> Take something like Cell-Tech Muscle Tech. It isn't straight creatine, it has medical grade glucose too. That way your body actually uses the creatine, otherwise your body can't make anything out of the excess. Caution: If you take a weight gainer like creatine, you won't just gain muscle. Fat is gained as well. I have used it personally and can vouch for the gain.
> [snapback]810568[/snapback]​


Cell tech will really help you add the fat just so you know. Cell tech is just creatine jacked with a shitload of sugar. Might as well have soda with creatine and ur set.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

haha me run 3 miles a day...i can barely run a mile without stopping


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> haha me run 3 miles a day...i can barely run a mile without stopping
> [snapback]810586[/snapback]​


Damn I thought you were the type that could run like 10 miles at a time.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

weed and black and milds and hookah...do the math


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> weed and black and milds and hookah...do the math
> [snapback]810590[/snapback]​


lolol weed is for POST workouts. Havnt you seen pumpin iron by arnold? Smoke a fat one after you pumped iron!


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> explain the creatine thing to me cuz u didnt expliain to well about the fat and muscle
> [snapback]810582[/snapback]​


The glucose causes your body to release insulin. The insulin allows the body to metabolize the creatine and break it into usable pieces. Your body makes creatine naturally, so just upping the amount will not really increase muscle mass by a noticable amount. The problem is, if you are not doing enough cardio to burn away the glucose (pure sugar) then your body converts it into fat to save for later use. Thus if you aren't burning all of that sugar away, you gain both muscle and fat. I gained 10 pounds in two weeks on Cell-Tech, but 3 pounds was fat at least.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i always wanted to see it but never got the chance...dude seriously...i think im getting man boobs


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

SirOneEighty said:


> The glucose causes your body to release insulin. The insulin allows the body to metabolize the creatine and break it into usable pieces. Your body makes creatine naturally, so just upping the amount will not really increase muscle mass by a noticable amount. The problem is, if you are not doing enough cardio to burn away the glucose (pure sugar) then your body converts it into fat to save for later use. Thus if you aren't burning all of that sugar away, you gain both muscle and fat. I gained 10 pounds in two weeks on Cell-Tech, but 3 pounds was fat at least.
> [snapback]810593[/snapback]​


And 6 pounds was water







Why not use normal creatine, less fat gain. That much sugar is bad for u in one dose.


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

i dont remember much about creatine......look it up online or sometihng to see the effects, but protein shakes are supposed to be very good. They will heal your muscles quicker making them bulkier......i heard it can give you gas though but i say hey, f*ck it i already have gas whats a little more?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

me being anemic...i have like excess water in my body...or at least htats wwut my doctor said...so alotta my fat is justy water


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> me being anemic...i have like excess water in my body...or at least htats wwut my doctor said...so alotta my fat is justy water
> [snapback]810602[/snapback]​


Go into a sauna and lose 20lb of water hehe


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Actually not much of it was water. I stopped taking it because I knew it was not what I wanted. I stayed on the same workout, dropped the fat, and kept on 7 pounds. My body fat % dropped from 12% to 10%. I would say some of it was water, but I drink a gallon of water a day, so I usually have more water in my system than normal. If I go a day without drinking water I lose a pound or two.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

SirOneEighty said:


> Actually not much of it was water. I stopped taking it because I knew it was not what I wanted. I stayed on the same workout, dropped the fat, and kept on 7 pounds. My body fat % dropped from 12% to 10%. I would say some of it was water, but I drink a gallon of water a day, so I usually have more water in my system than normal. If I go a day without drinking water I lose a pound or two.
> [snapback]810607[/snapback]​


Ur pretty ripped, do you do any sports?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

then tell wut i should do...should i get or not get cretine or protein shakes...should i run everyday...i have to much body fat...like 16 percent maybe a little more


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Actually, no. I play for fun here and there, but after I quit playing baseball seriously I started lifting. I lift for myself. I really just get a kick out of making life easier through being stronger. And my girlfriend likes it ;-).


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

^ he balls


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

You cant lose weight properly and gain muscle at the same time. Choose your path...


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Run more, eat better, no creatine, protein is okay, but still causes weight gain.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

holy shiz that guy is muscular


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

yea we already went thru that wow hes big phase


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

I want to just get ripped like the guy in the pics we were originally talking about, but my girlfriend doesn't like the veins in my shoulders and *chest* not arms. They will only get more pronounced...so I am kind of stuck.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

how long do u think itll take if just start a new routine starting today and follow a diet religously


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

SirOneEighty said:


> Run more, eat better, no creatine, protein is okay, but still causes weight gain.
> [snapback]810624[/snapback]​


my brothers took protein shakes after every workout and they didnt really gain that much fat at all.....then again my whole family has really good matabelism, its hard for me to gain weight


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

to see results that is


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

SirOneEighty said:


> I want to just get ripped like the guy in the pics we were originally talking about, but my girlfriend doesn't like the veins in my shoulders and *chest* not arms. They will only get more pronounced...so I am kind of stuck.
> [snapback]810633[/snapback]​


Tell her you dont like her small tits either! lol j/k dont let someone get in the way of how YOU want YOUR body to be. Your body is your temple!


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Few weeks. Depends on your level of commitment.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Filo said:


> Tell her you dont like her small tits either! lol j/k dont let someone get in the way of how YOU want YOUR body to be. Your body is your temple!
> [snapback]810640[/snapback]​


It doesn't bother me that she wants me to stay 'normal' looking. It is the only thing she has _ever_ asked me to change about myself. She has made me a much better person just by loving me. I don't mind progressing a little more slowly.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

o yea ...at least ur not anemic ...i feel fat now because of u and filo


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> o yea ...at least ur not anemic ...i feel fat now because of u and filo
> [snapback]810648[/snapback]​


lol I have more padding than you fizzly. I gotta lose about 15lb







new years resolution: SIX PACK--method--run 5 miles a day, chug water, and eat sandwiches and salads.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Don't feel fat. You are stil much stronger and much ..taller.. than me. So you at least have that. I hate it when people try to make you feel bad about yourself, that is why I started working out in the first place, started for the wrong reason :-/ ..but I do it for me now, and that is the Right reason.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Yea, drink lots of water, amazing what it does for you. I am addicted, quite seriously, to water. I drink it all day long, and I feel like something is missing when I don't. Try just drinking water for a whole week. You will continue to drink just water forever.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

o belive me ...ive been there...i seriously use to have man boobs that were like size c's...up untill freshmen year...i started working out and i lost most of it and every thing...and now i just got lazy again and prolly will end up getting thema gain

i have a low self esteem cuz of ppl


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

I gotta find something to eat, I haven't eaten yet today...

Will be back to get my four skulls! Hail Yuh!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> o belive me ...ive been there...i seriously use to have man boobs that were like size c's...up untill freshmen year...i started working out and i lost most of it and every thing...and now i just got lazy again and prolly will end up getting thema gain
> 
> i have a low self esteem cuz of ppl
> [snapback]810654[/snapback]​


And I thought you were one of them street ballerz that could dunk


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i can ball...but im no michael jordan...im f*cking big country reeves


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

maybe in richmond ill come over and ball u up some time filo


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> maybe in richmond ill come over and ball u up some time filo
> [snapback]810659[/snapback]​


lolol 5'8" vs 6'4" I got hops tho!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

6'3''...and i dont care if u got hops ur an old married fart


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

fizzly, didn't you say you couldn't dunk?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i can touch rim thats it...when did i say i could lol


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> 6'3''...and i dont care if u got hops ur an old married fart
> [snapback]810664[/snapback]​


damn ball and chain! hehe


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

that looks nasty, i say he takes roids...


----------

